# Need extractor tool help



## HOMEFLASH (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, my shower is leaking and decided to change the shower arm.  but my shower arm broke, now about 1 inch piece inside the wall got stuck in there.

How can I get it out?!  Please help, perhaps attach a picture of tool I need to get it out.  Someone told me some extractor or nibble tool. but I have no idea what to buy and how to use.. Please help


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know of an extractor, I'm sure one of our plumbing professionals will come along and steer you in the right direction.

If all else fails, glue another pipe in the copper that is stuck. Wait for it to dry. Remove as normal.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 10, 2011)

It's called an "easy out" for extracting bolts. I doubt if it would work. A plumber might be able to change the fitting without to much more damage to the wall.


----------



## Redwood (Aug 10, 2011)

I get them out a couple of different ways...

If I can pick the last thread and start it tearing inward I then use needle nose pliers to keep tearing it inward until i get to the end then it just pulls out looking kind of like a heli-coil...

If that fails then I have to go out to the truck and get my #7 easy out that I cut about 1/2" off the end and use that...

Either way they come out without opening the wall.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 10, 2011)

Hm! Cut off the easyout, why didn't I think of that? It's going straight into my bag of tricks.


----------



## HOMEFLASH (Aug 11, 2011)

Just found out from an experienced plumber online.. In case any of you don't know (obviously many don't), here is the pipe extractor I got,  within 5 minutes (with the help of socket wrench), I pulled broken piece out!

3-Piece Internal Pipe Wrench Set-T150 at The Home Depot


----------



## Redwood (Aug 11, 2011)

I have internal nipple wrenches as well but have found the cut off easy out to work better...

The nipple wrenches often slip....


----------



## HOMEFLASH (Aug 11, 2011)

Care to show me the picture of Easy out? (just in case I may need it) I tried to find it form home depot or online, and had no idea what you guys meant.

As far as the internal nipple that slips, the short ones slip yes, but the one I showed on previous post did not slip.



Redwood said:


> I have internal nipple wrenches as well but have found the cut off easy out to work better...
> 
> The nipple wrenches often slip....


----------



## Redwood (Aug 11, 2011)

The pic below shows EZ Outs, the size you want is a #7 with about 1/2 - 3/4" cut off the end. The EZ Out is hardened metal so use an abrasive cut off wheel to cut it and do not allow the metal to become hot which can remove the hardness from the tool.

The EZ Out works well because the harder you turn it the harder it grips and the gripping action is evenly distributed so there is less binding of the nipple being removed. When the outward force is in one spot the nipple may distort becoming more difficult to remove.


----------



## HOMEFLASH (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks.. They look more like drills to me. Hmm, not sure if they will harm the thread.  but anyway, I may use it for last resource if nothing else works.



Redwood said:


> The pic below shows EZ Outs, the size you want is a #7 with about 1/2 - 3/4" cut off the end. The EZ Out is hardened metal so use an abrasive cut off wheel to cut it and do not allow the metal to become hot which can remove the hardness from the tool.
> 
> The EZ Out works well because the harder you turn it the harder it grips and the gripping action is evenly distributed so there is less binding of the nipple being removed. When the outward force is in one spot the nipple may distort becoming more difficult to remove.


----------



## Redwood (Aug 11, 2011)

HOMEFLASH said:


> Thanks.. They look more like drills to me. Hmm, not sure if they will harm the thread.  but anyway, I may use it for last resource if nothing else works.



No, they are tapered and the thread you see is a reverse thread which tightens into the broken nipple harder as you try to undo it....

They are the least likely method to damage any threads.


----------

